# How to make DMT



## Faze0ne (Jun 29, 2008)

How To Make DMT




How To Make DMT 

DMT stands for N,N-dimethyltryptamine. It is a semisynthetic 
compound similar to psilocin(the hallucinogenic substance in 
psilocybin) ins structure. The most common method of ingestion is 
smoking. Soaked parsley leaves are the usual method of ingestion 
although persons have dipped marijuana in it and said the 
experience was fantastic. The following recipe can be performed in 
the kitchen. 

Recipe for DMT: 

1. Mix thoroughly and dissolve 25 grams of indole with a pound of 
dry ethyl ether in a 2000 ml flask(2 quart jar.) 

2. Take an ice tray and fill with chipped or shaved ice. Cool 
solution for about 35 minutes until it reaches 0 degrees C. At the 
same time cool 50 ml dry oxalychloride to about 5 degrees below 0 
C. in the same ice tray. 

3. VERY slowly add the oxalychloride solution to the indole 
solution. These two chemicals are highly reactive. Avoid boiling 
over, contact with skin, and fumes. 

4. Wait until all the bubbling has died down, then add a few 
handfuls of table salt to the ice tray, to cool the solution 
further. Label the solution "solution 1" and put it in the 
freezer. 

5. Cool 100 ml. of dry ethyl ether in a 500 ml. flask to 0 degrees 
C. in a salted ice tray. At the same time cool an unopened bottle 
of dimethylamine to 0 degrees C. in the same ice bath. 

6. Open the seal of the dimethylamine bottle and slowly pour a 
steady stream into the ether. Label "solution 2." 

7. Very slowly and carefully add solution "1" and "2" together. 

8. Now take the mixed solutions from the ice tray and bring up to 
room temperature stirring the solution all the time. You should be 
left with a solution that is almost clear. If it is still murky, 
continue stirring until it becomes as clear as possible. 

9. Now filter the solution to seperate the precipitate by suction. 

<---Solution and Precipitate 
------------ 
\ /<---Funnel / / <-- Rubber hose to 
\ / and / / Vacuum source 
\ / Filter/____/ 
\*****\ /*************{ }*****/ <--- Two hole 
\****{ }*************{ }****/ rubber stopper 
\ { } { } <-/--- Glass Tube 
\ { } { } / 
| { } { } | 
| | 
| | 
| | 
| | 
|__________________________| 
Figure A. 

10. Refilter with suction after pouring technical ether over the 
precipitate. 

11. Repeat filtering once more with ether, then twice with water. 

12. Let this substance dry on a plastic or china plate.(do not use 
metal) After drying, a solid material will be formed. Take 
particles and place them in an 800 ml beaker. 

13. Mix 100 ml. benzene with 100 ml. methyl alcohol. After this 
mixture has been stirred, cover solid particles from step 12 with 
about 1/2 inch of the solution and heat the beaker in water until 
all solid material had dissolved. Add more solvent if 
necessary.(Note: Do not place beaker in water bath directly over 
the flame.) 

14. After all solid material has dissolved, remove beaker from the 
heat, and allow to cool. As it cools, small needle-shaped crystals 
will appear. When this happens, try to pour off as much solvent as 
possible without disturbing the crystals. 

15. Place crystals in a 1000 ml flask and dissolve in 
tetrahydrofurane.(Use only as much as absolutely necessary.) Label 
this solution "A". 

16. Slowly mix 200 ml. tetrahydrofurane and 20 grams lithium 
aluminum hydride in a 500 ml flask, and label it solution "B". 
(By the way, lithuim aluminum hydride ignites on contact with 
moisture. Protect eyes and hands.) 

17. Mix solutions "A" and "B" slowly, stirring constantly. 

18. Prepare a water bath and heat solution for three hours, 
stirring for four minutes every half hour. When not stirring, make 
sure to use aspirator tube. 
/ / <--- Rubber Tubing 
--- 
\**{ }**/<---- One hole rubber stopper 
/**{ }**\ and glass tubing 
/ { } \ 
/ { } \ 
: : 
: : 
: : 
\ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:_____________:~/ 
\______________________________/ 

Heat source 

Figure B. 

Place Figure B. flask at a higher level than Figure A. flask. Run 
tube from Figure B. flask down to left side of figure A. flask, 
replacing funnel with glass tubing. Disconnect right side tube 
from vacuum source. This will be used as the aspirator tube. 

19. When this is completed, allow the flask to remain at room 
temperature for about 20 minutes. Then place in salted ice bath, 
and cool to 0 degrees C. Add a small amount of chilled methanol, 
stirring gently until solution appears murky. 

20. Filter this murky solution through a paper filter in a funnel, 
and collect the filtered liquid in a flask. 

21. Add 100 ml. of tetrahydrofuran through the filter and collect 
in the same flask. Now heat the solution in a water bath until 
most of the tetrahydrofuran is evaporated and a gooey substance 
remains. 

22. Place little piles of this substance on a cookie tray and dry 
with a heat lamp for three or four hours. 

Well, after all that you now have DMT. Was it worth it? To ingest, 
crumble a small quantity with parsley or mint, and smoke. Do not 
inject. Do not mix with tobacco. 


Keep your thoughts free 
and your reality...err 
different.


----------



## Woomeister (Jun 29, 2008)

Faze0ne said:


> How To Make DMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cut and paste at its best.


----------



## nashbar (Jun 29, 2008)

anyone, don't bother trying that...

you can't get the materials, it won't work and you could hurt yourself or someone else.

if you want that dreamy DMT trip, search the internet for ayahuasca (spelling?), everything is legal and available.

for mostly pure DMT, search the internet for a method and materials and do an extraction.


----------



## Faze0ne (Jun 29, 2008)

just came across it thought ppl would like to know


----------



## acidserum (Jun 30, 2008)

those chemicals are sold only to those with the licence for it , what makes you think you can get all of them ?


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jun 30, 2008)

all you need is lye (NaoH) and coleman fuel (naptha) and a bunch of plant matter with dmt you said indole i dont know what that is sounds like endal the cough syrup if thats it i dont think there is dmt in it you can easily make dmt with chems that are available


----------



## exmortis (Jun 30, 2008)

defo cut n paste, but regardless, I wouldn't use that method either, as said before, it could be dangerous, and you cannot get those materials.


----------



## crystally (Jun 30, 2008)

fazeone, methlab much?


----------



## Faze0ne (Jul 1, 2008)

only wen amy whinehouse swings around


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jul 1, 2008)

id do some meth again if i got to do it with that hot little jewish slut


----------



## exmortis (Jul 1, 2008)

lmao, shure but she's going to caugh blood up on you while your doing it.


----------



## petejonson (Jul 1, 2008)

just soak plant matter in alcohol and make a tincture, sure the yield wont be the greatest but its safe and easy.if you wish the alcohol can then be evaporated and crystals will remain. you can also redisolve the crystals in a tiny tiny ammount of alcohol the put a bit of shake in and wait for the rest of the alcohol to dissolve and the bud or oregano shake you use will absorb all alkaloids for easy smoking


----------



## tobaaaac (Jul 1, 2008)

phalaris aquatica. It's a tall grass. You just plant that shit in your yard as a decorative plant. Hell.... get a couple. It's around .1% DMT. It looks like you get two crops a year, and it just comes back every year. You can order live plants. I think that I'm going to order some. I guess I'll post my results if I end up with something from this.


----------



## petejonson (Jul 2, 2008)

im pretty sure i might have found some around a marshy area where i live, its fits the id pretty good but im just not positive. ill try to post a pick and can phalaris grass be purchased at nurserys or online


----------



## joe bloggs (Jul 2, 2008)

help my plants are on 12/12 and in week 5 of flower. lights on at 11:30am and lights out at 23:30. got up at 06:00 dis mormin and the light was still on an extra 6 1/2 hours of light. have now put light to come on at 18:30 till 06:30. what can happen with extra light????? is 6 hours enough to turn them hermi??? pls help and post asap thanks


----------



## tobaaaac (Jul 2, 2008)

Live Plants has the live plants available online


----------



## crystally (Jul 2, 2008)

tobaaaac said:


> phalaris aquatica. It's a tall grass. You just plant that shit in your yard as a decorative plant. Hell.... get a couple. It's around .1% DMT. It looks like you get two crops a year, and it just comes back every year. You can order live plants. I think that I'm going to order some. I guess I'll post my results if I end up with something from this.


i'll be waiting


----------



## nashbar (Jul 2, 2008)

don't use phalaris grass, there's some other nasty psycho-active chemicals that come with the extraction


----------



## petejonson (Jul 3, 2008)

jo joe bloggs this aint the grow thread son


----------



## Faze0ne (Jul 29, 2008)

crystally said:


> i'll be waiting


goes double for me


----------



## tjsears (Aug 26, 2008)

how do you make dmt


----------



## tjsears (Aug 26, 2008)

do you now what dimethyltryptamine is


----------



## vac2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Probably digging up an old thread (Found it threw google while looking for DMT supplies) But the above post is wrong, you CAN get the materials to make it and its very simple. Although I would not try to homebrew it like this lads guide shows.....


----------



## fruitrollup (Aug 24, 2010)

"if i only had a brain"


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2010)

13,000 views to a recipe that only a few can actually preform; find that hell of funny! Does everyone truly want to make there own dmt... ask Joe Rogan maybe hell tell ya


----------



## tommybobbin (Aug 25, 2010)

Why over complicate things? A straight to base extraction of mimosa hostilis root bark is simple and cheap.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Aug 25, 2010)

tommybobbin said:


> Why over complicate things? A straight to base extraction of mimosa hostilis root bark is simple and cheap.


Simple and cheap and hell of effective! I think the person who posted this thread wanted to live the masses out of the production process


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice recipe  It goes excellent with Onion Soup. You may need a mild dressing of antiseptic burn cream on your face when you're done.


----------



## tommybobbin (Aug 25, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Simple and cheap and hell of effective! I think the person who posted this thread wanted to live the masses out of the production process


I have some DMT freeze precipitating as we speak. I have no problem at all extracting the spice, unfortunately Im finding it hard to get the smoking tek down. Keep coughing and losing the vapour, its so frustrating.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 26, 2010)

Just extract it, there are lots of possible sources, you might even have some of them in your yard. Like ribbon grass for example, it's a decorative variety of phalaris known to contain extractable amounts of DMT. I've never understood why people want to synthesize stuff when there are plants that will do the work for you. If there is a cheap, viable, natural source, why not exploit it? And since when is DMT a semi-synthetic?


----------



## AR1957 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am very familar with this method it is the same one I used back in the 1970's you can get these chemicals the chemical company will be more than happy to sell them to you but then the chemical company will turn around and call the DEA after they sell them to you thats how I got busted your only option is to steal these chemicals if you buy them they will call the DEA and turn you in.


----------

